# Help!!!



## jc185304

Hi, I'm in a beginning music theory class and for our final project we have to analyze a piece of music. I chose "The Cat and the Mouse" by Copland. We have to say what key the piece is in and I can't figure out whether it's major or minor. I know it starts out in 2 sharps so that would be either D major or B minor but I don't know which. Then it moves into no sharps so that would be either C major or A minor but again I don't know which. Can anyone help?!?! Thanks!!!


----------



## Manuel

Hi, welcome to Talk Classical.

I know many, many works by Copland but I must confess never heard of this particular one. I've just added it to my Emule downloads and after some listenings I hope I can give you a helping hand.

I only hope you are not trying to cheat in your exam...


----------



## Frasier

If you excuse me saying so, you sound a little out of depth. Can you play it - even a rough try-out? Your ears should tell you whether a passage is in major or minor unless it's excessively chromatic.


----------



## zlya

Look for cadences. If it's in D Major, you should see some progressions from A Major to D Major. (A chord with A C# E followed by a chord with D F# A). If it's in b minor, you'll see cadences from F# A# C# to b d f#. If you see neither cadence, or both, the section is tonally ambiguous. Sometimes, you won't get every note in a chord. If this is the case, look at the bassline. Are there any progressions from A to D? F# to B? A final clue is the last chord in the piece. If the last chord is a D chord, it's in D. If it's a B chord, it's in b minor.


----------



## Frasier

Well, since we'ver decided to tell the enquirer rather than find out how to analyse this from his/her class teacher, I'd say it was in D major therefore, starting on the pent motif A-B-D-E-F#. 
But, jc185304, you've chosen one hell of a piece to analyse. There's some real interesting harmony to trip you up. And it does have passages in the minor.


----------

